# Mt. Hood



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Mt. Hood in the summer: good or bad?

Aim or message me your info because im really looking forward to hitting it up this summer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

what's open in the summer?


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey thanks a bunch wolf. One thing to add, I have heard of other resorts on Mt. Hood such as Mt. Hood Meadows.

Is that not open during the summer? If so, is Timberline a better bet? Is Timberline good for park, jibs, and jumps, etc.?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

MikeFromTheBay said:


> Hey thanks a bunch wolf. One thing to add, I have heard of other resorts on Mt. Hood such as Mt. Hood Meadows.
> 
> Is that not open during the summer? If so, is Timberline a better bet? Is Timberline good for park, jibs, and jumps, etc.?


I am flying to Oregon this coming Monday. In summer the only resort open is timberline they manage to maintain it open because of Palmer glacier (snow pack). Meadows is now closed weeks days, they are going to open only Saturday and Sunday, till the snow melts or people stop coming. But the odds are that they are going to be closed by summer due to lack of people, since snow is endless this year .

There are also some camps there in timberline you might be interested in exploring, I believe they have their own terrain in the resort with their own park for them to ride.

Of what Snow has written here it looks like Timberline is a good bet, it has some nice terrain to explore and it has a mellow vibe going on. They also build good parks for all abilities and levels. The map looks like most of the resort is blue and green runs, but let me tell you something. For late April they have some insane conditions, I can't wait to get up there .


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm looking at possibly making a trip either over the July 4th weekend or possibly July 24-27th. What days of the week are they open and what hours are they open during summer?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

^^^^ of what I understand every day, but lets wait for Snow to verify that.


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Ride:

Thanks a bunch for the info.

Sounds like my summer trip will be well worth it.

:]


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh wow, I figured it would just be open weekends. That's pretty awesome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Wolf:

So Timberline is open from 7:30 - 3:00, but the lifts are only open until 1:30 and then you have to hike up the mountain from then on?

Sorry for all the questions but i'm just confused which resort hours were mentioned.


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh. Okay. Hmmmmm thats kind of a bummer though. Still sounds worth the 7:30-1:30 boarding.

How are crowds up there usually in the summer? Because with an early end to the day(1:30), how many runs do you really get?


----------

